# Extremely rare color!



## Quossum

Oh, good grief. If it's a rescue organization trying to rehome a dog, I'm a little more sympathetic about those sort of shenanigans, but still...

When I worked at a grooming salon, we had a "white chocolate" spoo as a regular customer. Okay, okay, he was a creme without good pigment, but I have to admit, he was a striking dog, with the brown nose and hazel eyes, and his owners kept him in a modified show-puppy-cut, with the banded topknot, long all over, so he looked like he was wearing pajamas. One of my favorite dogs.

--Q


----------



## 24953

apriljean80 said:


> I am so glad I have found this forum and have begun to educate myself but wish more people out there would do so. I have to admit to be one of those that will look occasionally at Petfinder and/or craigslist dogs. Today I saw the heading Extremely rare color. What was this unique and unusual color? Why a rare white CHOCOLATE poodle. "she is creme on the outsite, but has the chocolate nose, gums,caramel eyes, eye rims, and nails" Good grief.
> 
> Come to find out she not only has a rare white chocolate poodle, but a poodleXbichon cross that she has bred to the white chocolate poodle. BTW the poodleXbichon she called a rainbow dog because he was born red/white, went to "Tan" and is now changing to chocolate(ad's words not mine).
> 
> I feel sorry for people that think they are getting something "special" but really just spend lots of money on a mutt.



Hi there,
I know this is an old thread but I was just on this other site looking at poodle info and I came across about the white chocolate poodle - POODLE COAT COLORS: SILVER & SILVER BEIGE
so i googled white chocolate poodle and this came up & I use this forum so I said I would leave this here for people to see - apparently you shouldn't breed brown to cream red or apricot...
Never heard of that before - anyone else know this or bred between these with this happening/not? Is the problem with showing them - there are so many colours I wouldn't have thought the combo would have been a problem?
Just curious to see if anyone has more info on this please and thanks!
I have a creamy light apricot visually ( some say white, some say light apricot, I can't get a straight one on that ) - I would have bred her down the line with a brown no bother - or another with a brown parent as she has brown bloodlines too...
Any help would be great thanks


----------



## fuzzymom

It actually sounds like pretty coloring to me and I guess it is rare if nobody breeds that coloring, lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs

I think it is NOT a health issue BUT a pigment & fading issue. Brown Spectrum colors have brown on nose, eyerims "points". Now if you breed a "Brown" spectrum you might end up with Creams, Reds, Apricots, Whites with the wrong pigment & therefore not able to show. Then you also have fading colors & breed fading to fading you will end up with really washed out colors. 

You have a Cream possibly maybe with apricot tinged ears? What is in your pups pedigree you said there is brown, what else?


----------



## Caniche

I don't show so I really am not picky about a dog's color (admittedly, white is my least favorite because of tear stains). Health and temperament is more important to me (a big reason I'm anti-Merle poodles). 

I go on Craigslist a lot too to look around. I see so many breeders trying to sell mutts! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

